# Lake Chapala Area



## LJuan (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all, My name is Lawrence,I live in Canada and would like to retire in Mexico somewhere that is not too hot maybe The lake Chapala Area. I hear it beautiful there any thoughts on that. Would really appreciate some feed back...Thanks


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

LJuan, go through the search function here.

There are a number of people in this forum who live near Lake Chapala, as well as one who's moving there next month.

In the interest of not asking them to repeat themselves, if you search for "chapala" you'll find gobs of information!


----------



## LJuan (Dec 4, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> LJuan, go through the search function here.
> 
> There are a number of people in this forum who live near Lake Chapala, as well as one who's moving there next month.
> 
> In the interest of not asking them to repeat themselves, if you search for "chapala" you'll find gobs of information!


Hey, thank you for the tip..


----------

